# Pedal de distorsión



## Nico103

Hola ,, mi pregunta es la siguiente ,,, estoy terminando de hacer mi circuito de la electra distortion, un pedal sencillo de fuzz,,, y como no conseguía los distintos transistores que se recomendaban en distintas paginas, se me ocurrio empezar a fabricar el circuito con un PN2222A,,,, funcionara bien con este transistor?... el circuito amplifica la señal hasta distorsionar y luego recorta las puntas con diodos, no se si este transistor es el mas recomendado para esto ,,, si alguien pudiera decirme si sirve agradeseria mucho ,,,, desde ya gracias.


Saludossssss.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

Hola Nico veo que sigues en el intento y eso esta bien,mira el 2222 en buen transistor tiene un beta o factor de ganacia alto,ademas lo que queremos es que trabaje en la zona de saturación es decir sobreamplificando la calidad de transistor es critica solo en amplificación de señal de audio para no distorsionarla,aqui queremos todo lo contrario asi que dale nomas con ese transistor,los diodos como sabes limitan la señal de entrada,con un par de diodos tienes mas corte pero señal pequeña,con 4 o mas diodos la salida aumenta pero la señal es menos cuadrada,el 2222 es bueno,mejor que el 3904 asi que animo y prueba el circuito en caliente.


----------



## Nico103

el diagramas jeje.


----------



## Nico103

como diablos funciona esto jeje ,,, no entiendo como se apaga la luz si la llave lo que hace es cortar el sonido, y ademas como conmuta con el amplificador cuando la llave esta apagada si mi llave es de 4 patitas y solo funcionan en ON en of no pasa nada se desconecta todo.


----------



## houseman

Hola nico, lo que pasa es que "debe tener" las seis patas sino no te va a funcionar, por eso se llama llave inversora doble. Aqui tienes mucha información sobre pedales de efectos y esta toda en castilla http://www.pisotones.com/. Es una muy buena pagina y esta todo muy bien esplicado. Suerte. Un abrazo.


----------



## Belphegor

Yo estoy pensando en como hacer mi pedal y se me ocurre que lo mas facil es usar un amplificador operacional con un potenciometro como la resistencia de realimentacion para variar la ganancia/distorsion. La idea es conectar el pedal a un amplificador de guitarra para que este suministre la potencia.

Si funcionaria?


----------



## alecmander

Si claro que funcionaria.. yo ando por esos rumbos, mira aca te dejo un diagrama sencillo de distorsion, no necesitas un amplificador ya que el mismo operacional cumple con dicha funcion *(LM386)*.. te recomiendo que jueges con sus parametros y busques el sonido que te gusta...





te aconsejo que cuendo lo uses con distorsion pongas *entre la patita 1 y 8 ademas de el capacitor, un pote de 10k* para ir variando la ganancia!..y si queres tambien podes ponerle los diodos a la salida para recortar aun mas la onda!
suerte!
pd: vd puede ser 9V


----------



## Cacho

Belphegor dijo:
			
		

> Yo estoy pensando en como hacer mi pedal y se me ocurre que lo mas facil es usar un amplificador operacional con un potenciometro como la resistencia de realimentacion para variar la ganancia/distorsion. La idea es conectar el pedal a un amplificador de guitarra para que este suministre la potencia.
> 
> Si funcionaria?



¿Tu pedal de qué? Si es un simple booster, con un opamp te alcanza. Si lo que buscás es una distorsión, son muy pocos los operacionales que tienen una distorsión linda. Si ese es el caso, buscá el RAT (a mi juicio una de las distorsiones más interesantes) o el Tube Screamer (no tan interesante, pero sí es buena y con los dos controles que mencionás).

Saludos


----------



## Belphegor

alecmander dijo:
			
		

> Si claro que funcionaria.. yo ando por esos rumbos, mira aca te dejo un diagrama sencillo de distorsion, no necesitas un amplificador ya que el mismo operacional cumple con dicha funcion *(LM386)*.. te recomiendo que jueges con sus parametros y busques el sonido que te gusta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> te aconsejo que cuendo lo uses con distorsion pongas *entre la patita 1 y 8 ademas de el capacitor, un pote de 10k* para ir variando la ganancia!..y si queres tambien podes ponerle los diodos a la salida para recortar aun mas la onda!
> suerte!
> pd: vd puede ser 9V



Amigo y que diferencia hay entre usar ese amplificador operacional y usar uno comun y corriente como un LF353?


----------



## miguelblue

huy esos estan en lazo abierto? y la otra idea con potenciometro de realimentacion, la distorción en esos casos se hace por Vs y -vs (si la tiene), esa distorción consiste en  un recorte horrible (lineal en Vs)  y suena horrible, como los tonos de mi celular 1100 de nokia, lo mejor para la distorción son los diodos, el recorte es mas curvo, y me atrevo a decirlo "emulan" las valvular termoinicas por los armonicos pares que producen.


----------



## Belphegor

Bueno, pues he pensado en emplear el lm386 y hacer algo asi:






Pero me queda una duda. En ese circuito estoy quitando el nivel DC con el condensador C1 y el amplificador operacional esta alimentado entre tierra y Vcc, entonces la señal va salir recortada por abajo, verdad? Es lo que yo creo pero he visto circuitos en internet de esta forma, entonces no se que pensar.

Planeo variar la distorsion con R1 (aparece como resistencia pero planeo poner ahi un pot) y el volumen con el potenciometro de salida, pero entonces la salida al tener un condensador en serie con una resistencia no se comportaria como un filtro pasa altos?


----------



## miguelblue

Hola, miré el datasheet del LM386, y pues el pin 4 tienes que conectarlo a tierra, ósea que ese no es -vs, ese pin es la tierra del circuito, sino lo conectas pues simplemente no funciona! , échale un vistazo  al datasheet del lm386, dice por ejemplo que entre 1 y 8 si tienes una resistencia de 1.2k con un condensador de 10uf te da 50 de ganancia (mucho si piensas en un preamplificador), ahora también dice que dependiendo del valor del condensador y la resistencia en serie se puede variar el valor de la ganancia de 20 a 200! mucho no es tanto si piensas hacer un recorte por diodos..También creo que debes ponerle una resistencia antes de las dos ramas de los diodos..y sacar la señal de ahí...por ahí de 5k...mm no estoy seguro, yo de tu monto ese diseño, le meto una señal seno de amplitud por ahí de 100mv y veo que tal responde en un osciloscopio, el diseño es sencillo, móntalo en protoboard y mira las posibilidades..en el datasheet tienes mas opciones, por ejemplo subiendo o bajando la señal con un pote a la entrada..yo monte un “pedal” con un 072 y pues chévere…lo implemente en una etapa de pre amplificación para el tda2040..jejeje


----------



## PEBE

pues yo pienso hacerlo de la forma clasica
ya consegui los transistores 1N43A y el 1N4148
asi que deseenme suerte
tambien pienso usar el 2222
saludos


----------



## KompressoR

Bueno medio viejito el tema jajaja. pero una ayudita más al foro no esta mal. 
Quería comenta que yo hice el distorsionador con el LM386 y funciona a la perfección. La distorsión la verdad no es woow, en realidad es una distrosión barata medio Punk pero es una distorsión al fin jaja.
Pronto voy a hacer el otro circuito a ver que tal suena.
suerte saludos.


----------



## guillermoten

alecmander dijo:


> Si claro que funcionaria.. yo ando por esos rumbos, mira aca te dejo un diagrama sencillo de distorsion, no necesitas un amplificador ya que el mismo operacional cumple con dicha funcion *(LM386)*.. te recomiendo que jueges con sus parametros y busques el sonido que te gusta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> te aconsejo que cuendo lo uses con distorsion pongas *entre la patita 1 y 8 ademas de el capacitor, un pote de 10k* para ir variando la ganancia!..y si queres tambien podes ponerle los diodos a la salida para recortar aun mas la onda!
> suerte!
> pd: vd puede ser 9V



hola amigo, mira yo pretendo tratar de hacer con el LM386 un preamp y con ese mismo un distorionador para guitarra, es decir, todo en un solo circuito y con un solo LM, porfavor dime q*UE* precauciones debo tomar o si es que funciona tu que ya lo haz probado.

muchas gracias desde Mexico


----------



## KompressoR

Disculpa tal ves por entrometerme... si lo que quieres es una buena distor y un buen pre no es un buen camino el que estas tomando.. yo te recomendaría como un buen pre el TL072 y como una buena distor la copia al pedal guv´nor de Marshall que la podes encontrar bien detallada en tonepad.com

Acá te dejo los circuitos si los queres ojear.. 

pre amplificador de 4 entradas: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/projects/15-boostersrouters/68-mini-mixer-project

Distorsión guv´nor: http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=108

Ambos proyectos estan comprobados pro mi..

Pero si estas decidido a hacer el pre y la distor con el LM386 te puedo aconsejar que como limitador a la salida del integrado no utilices diodos como los 1n4148 sino dos diodos LED´s rojos.. en mi caso los 1n4148 no sirvieron para nada.. solo generababn ruido.

Suerte.


----------



## guillermoten

hola y muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta, di una hojeada rapida a tu recomendacion y me parece muy buena, de hecho es muy buena, pero lo que yo intentaba hacer era demostrar en la escuela que se podia tener un preamp y un distor con un circuito muy economico y algo compacto por eso es que mi eleccion era el LM386, pero me agrado mas tu idea, solo una pregunta cuanto te gastaste o mas o menos cuanto es la inversion con este proyecto?? ojala me puedas dar un estimado de lo que realmete voy a gastar para ver si es viable para la demostracion que yo quiero hacer en la escuela.

mucha gracias amigo desde mexico


----------



## KompressoR

Con el guv'nor gaste aproximadamente 45$ argentinos.. lo mas caro aquí son los potenciómetros que son 5 y cuestan 5$ cada uno, ya serian 25$.. y para el pre amplificador con el TL072 unos 15$.. si quiere puedo subir imagenes de ambos...
Espero haberte ayudado..  suerte.


----------

